# What does the Ideal Surinam Cobalt look like.



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys so im waiting on a pair of premium Surinam Cobalt from Saurian and i was wondering what does an ideal or premium Surinam Cobalt look like.I have seen numerous variations. I really like one of there pairs that was sold buy the time i had the cash. Pictures are from saurian.net


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

What does "premium" mean? 

There are generalities...but don't expect there to be a cookie-cutter example that you can compare frogs to. Dendrobatids, in general, are very phenotypically diverse. The variation is part of the joy of keeping them.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> What does "premium" mean?
> 
> There are generalities...but don't expect there to be a cookie-cutter example that you can compare frogs to. Dendrobatids, in general, are very phenotypically diverse. The variation is part of the joy of keeping them.


Im not interested in finding the "perfect" cobalt. Just want to see all the different varieties out there.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. What you think is attractive may not the same as what I think is attractive in a frog, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

varanoid said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. What you think is attractive may not the same as what I think is attractive in a frog, or anything else for that matter.


I agree I have Suriname Cobalts that are similar as those pictured but quite different as well - I think he is just looking for standards to compare - I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Roots said:


> I agree I have Suriname Cobalts that are similar as those pictured but quite different as well - I think he is just looking for standards to compare - I think they are all beautiful.


yes just want to compare and see different types. I posted what i like post what you like


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wish I had some so that I could post them. You have a nice looking pair there! I personally like ones with more yellow.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

One out of the pair and a belly!


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

This is my girl. I think she is gorgeous, even if she isn't "perfect"


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally...I think all of the ones pictured so far are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

eclipse1379 said:


>


wow Nice Cobalts


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

My Male.


----------

